# Excellent day! What deals, pics you get?



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

As title suggests, I had an awesome day today, so a big thanks to all involved!

I'll get my pics up asap, lets see what pics you got?

Got some great deals today on black hole and white diamond, finally got some britemax vantage! And a few other bits, dodo juice clay sponge, cg stripper scent, microfibres cleaner and a new mitt.

All in very chuffed with the great deals.

Who else got what?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312343

To stop two very similar threads being on the go at once i will close this one.


----------

